# Conan red band trailer



## billc (Jun 18, 2011)

I just watched the red band trailer for Conan.  Unfortunately it may be that they should have read the Howard novels before making the movie...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 18, 2011)

Where can we find it, BillC?


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jun 18, 2011)

Here Sukerkin:

http://www.denofgeek.com/movies/946489/red_band_trailer_for_conan_the_barbarian.html


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll be going to see it, probably in 3d as well, my expectations aren't going to be super high though.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 18, 2011)

SensibleManiac said:


> I'll be going to see it, probably in 3d as well, my expectations aren't going to be super high though.


Same here and kinda iffy on the 3-D... 

I LOVE this line from the article... Premiering over at IGN, the  new trailer is red band, *which means that if youre young and  impressionable*, _youre not allowed to click below_. 

Umm, like, well... uhh, who's going to stop 'em? Parental controls sure but honestly folks, a friend could not have it so again... what/who's to stop 'em.


----------

